# Breeding Journal: Betta Albimarginata



## justintrask

This picture was the best I could find online as to what it looks like. I have a crappy camera.










I got a pair of these guys today for my 2.5G. Temp is steady 76. pH is at 7.6 out of the tap right now, but will be adding peat moss to the tank on a regular basis by means of filter bag in the HOB filter. Also a blackwater extract is added every waterchange, and oak leaves will be added once they get shipped to me.

The tank is set up with very fine sand on the bottom, and regular 2mm black and white gravel mixed in with it. Half the tank is open as far as plants go, the other half is filled with java moss. Floating duckweed is also in the tank.

Once a week i will be adding ghost shrimp into the tank to keep them well fed, making sure that there are always at least 6 shrimp in the tank. Also they are being fed live blackworms and frozen bloodworms at least once a day.



Here is a picture of the set-up. Light it only on when viewing since the only light I have is a 150W Viper HQI Metal Halide Pendant. This is before the addition of the fish, blackwater extract, and oak leaves.












Right now there are 12 cherry shrimp and the male/female pair of Betta Albimarginata in the tank.



Updates soon.


----------



## StripesAndFins

thats a cool fish. good luck with the breeding


----------



## justintrask

thanks 

got them from uncle neds. got the pair for $20, they were prices at $50


----------



## justintrask

Day 5

I have been feeding them heavily on live blackworms once per day, along with an early morning feeding of frozen brine shrimp.

I added about a dozen ghost shrimp to the tank for them to pick at as well.

Blackwater extract has been added to the tank, about 6x the recommended dose to really stain the water.

Temp has been a stable 75 and pH has dropped down to 6.5, right where I want it.

The male and female seem to be getting along really well, and both are fattening up and coloring up quite nicely.


Started a whiteworm culture today so that worms will be ready when they decide to breed. I am going to try to induce spawning about a week from today by doing a 50% water change, as that triggers their breeding hormones.


----------



## StripesAndFins

cool, keep us posted


----------



## Chrispy

can i ask where you got most your betta breading info. I have an old female and was wanting to breed her but haven't found a good solid collection of information. and links or anything? It would really help. ALso that betta looks beautiful. I can only imagine your pair look great. you should try and take a pic with your camera.


----------



## justintrask

Research research and research. I get my stock wild-caught from a transhipper through a good friends shop. I make sure I know where exactly the fish were collected, and research the area. Also there are lots of great books out there. I will get you the name and author of my favorite one I have found so far. Tomorrow I am also picking up a pair of *betta macrostoma*. Should be a lot of fun.


Update for the day: Fattening up on blackworms and cherry shrimp. They both ate three shrimps this morning!


----------



## Chrispy

wow, RCS seem like an expensive food. in my town they are unheard of. I somehow obtained them, but when they are in stock its about $6 a piece.


----------



## justintrask

I work at one of the biggest LFS in the area, and when we get them in, they are $2.19 each, and I get 25% off of that. Only the best for the best


----------



## justintrask

Day Ten


Fattening up some more. Did a partial water change today and added twice the amount of blackwater extract. They seemed to love it. Also, the java moss seems to really LOVE 150W metal halides. It is taking over! I think i may have found a way to pay off my next pair of bettas!

Went to petco today and bought some coconut fiber dirt stuff for reptiles to start my whiteworm culture that I got from a friend. Have them in the fridge right now. They should be a full on colony within a few weeks.

The male and female now share the same hole under the driftwood that is in there.


Params as of right now:

Ph: 5.9
Temp: Steady at 75
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate <5


----------



## Dragonbeards

Hey, sounds like it's going well. Do they only eat live food? Or is that so they'll be in best condition for when they breed?


----------



## justintrask

They eat pellets, flake, frozen, and live. I prefer to only feed live food because any that is left uneaten won't break down and pollute the tank. And it fattens them up really nice. I'm going to REALLY fatten them up with pellets right before I induce spawning


----------



## speedie408

I stumbled upon your thread from doing a search on this fish. I just recently aquired a pair so I'll be following your thread. Shall we race?


----------



## betta0fish

that is awesome!! i bred my HM and VT pair about 2 months ago!! but i only have one big fry left.... well, im going to try again soon after my killifish grow up and my 10 gallon becomes usable.... AWESOME FISH!!! i saw some of those online


----------



## speedie408

Any updates justin?

Mine are currently being released by the male.


----------

